# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF eMMC Test Point Finder Tutorial

## mohamed73

Reserved #1 : How to make tp cable  *Very Simple TP Cable Schematics*    *Sample of Home Made Cable*

----------


## mohamed73

Reserved #2 : How to find CLK and CMD *
Please Take Note of the Following Items before Attempting to Find CLK and CMD: 
1. Make sure you connect Positive (+) and Negative (-) Terminals Properly and Correctly.
2. Make sure POWER BUTTON is ALWAYS PRESSED
3. DO NOT Connect USB Cable to Phone
3. Allow at least 2 Tries per possible Location on the PCB
4. DO NOT Exert Too Much Force on the Resistors as they may COME OFF!!!
5. For Exynos Based Phones, you can only Find CLK using this method. CMD Can be found using another Method.
6. Not all Phones have exposed CLK or CMD Locations on the PCB.
7. Not all Phones are supported with this NEW TP FINDER Method. ATF Team will continue to improve it via UPDATES.*   *STEP 1: Connect Power Positive (+) and Negative (-) to the Phone's Battery Terminal* *STEP 2: Make Sure Power Button is Always Pressed. Use Rubber Band or Tie Cables.*    *STEP 3: Setup ATF Software settings such as REPEAT and INTERVAL for your convenience* *REPEAT <--- Number of Times TP Finder will Loop Itself Automatically* *INTERVAL <--- Delay in Seconds before the next TP Finder Operation will Start*    *STEP 4: Start Connecting Test Point PIN to Resistors/TP Pads on the Phone's PCB around the eMMC Area.* *Wait for Message "Please Check Another Location..." before trying other TP Locations* *On ATF BIG Chrome Box, change TP Location when GREEN LED will Power OFF* *On ATF Nitro/Lightning Box, change TP Location when BLUE LED will Power OFF*   *In this Example, I tried all the Locations that were marked with RED* *DO NOT TRY TO TP a CAPACITOR, it is NEVER CORRECT* *Capacitors are BROWN in COLOR* *Resistors are BLACK in COLOR* *ONLY TRY TO TP Resistors and Test Point Pads around eMMC Area*    *When a correct Test Point is Found, you will see similar Message Below.* *The message also shows you the PINOUT of ATF RJ-45 Socket for the proper connection of the Test Point Found.*     *If Test Point is not Found Around the eMMC Area, you can try looking for it around the CPU Area.*

----------

